# Plural of Sensei?



## TurtlePower

Is it Senseis?  That just sounds kind weird to me.


----------



## Jenna

TurtlePower said:


> Is it Senseis?  That just sounds kind weird to me.


As far as I know, the plural of sensei *is* sensei, as in one sensei, two sensei, three sensei.. though three really is a LOT of sensei for one small dojo   Though I so not speak Japanese so I am sure folk who do would give you the definitive answer.. Or ask one of your sensei   Good luck 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Sensei tachi=More than one Sensei


----------



## morph4me

Jenna said:


> As far as I know, the plural of sensei *is* sensei, as in one sensei, two sensei, three sensei.. though three really is a LOT of sensei for one small dojo  Though I so not speak Japanese so I am sure folk who do would give you the definitive answer.. Or ask one of your sensei  Good luck
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Now is that a herd of sensei? a gaggle? a crowd? a pride? a bunch?


----------



## Blindside

morph4me said:


> Now is that a herd of sensei? a gaggle? a crowd? a pride? a bunch?


 
Pride is good, but I would prefer a Murder.


----------



## morph4me

Blindside said:


> Pride is good, but I would prefer a Murder.


 
A Murder of sensei, I like it.


----------



## theletch1

You address them as "Duuuuudes!" (and then the butt whoopin' starts)
Sensei Tachi would be correct.  The yudansha-kai would be when referring to the black belts as a group.


----------



## TurtlePower

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kreth

If we're talking about 3 or more Sensei at one school, then the proper term is McDojo... :lol:


----------



## charyuop

I am not an expert of Japanese, but I would simply use sensei (&#20808;&#29983.
Japanese is a language which does not distinguish sex or number, so words do not have plural. Moreover Japanese people is very proud and like alot the ambiguity which is in Japanese language...it seems the more ambiguos they can be the better it is hee hee.
As they said before me you can say sensei tachi (&#20808;&#29983;&#36948 or if you need to point out the sex you can say for a male teacher otoko no sensei (&#30007;&#12398;&#20808;&#29983 or for a female onna no sensei (&#22899;&#12398;&#20808;&#29983. But remember most Japanese I guess wouldn't use the plural or the sex unless really necessary. Something interesting is that they don't even use the plural when they say the number of the sensei. For example to say 2 sensei, they say futari no sensei (&#20108;&#20154;&#12398;&#20808;&#29983 leaving the word sensei singular.


----------



## arnisador

Yet, they have so many different forms of the numbers!


----------



## charyuop

Yes they do have different ways to use numbers, but it all comes down to the word order.
&#20108;&#20154;&#12398;&#20808;&#29983;
&#20108;&#20154;&#20808;&#29983; (not grammatically correct, but used in talking)
&#20808;&#29983;&#20108;&#20154;
&#20808;&#29983;other part of a phrase&#20108;&#20154;verb.
Many ways, but as you can see sensei is still used singular.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

I'd go for an 'argument of sensei'. Stick more than one teacher in a room and what happens??? Lots of disagreement.


----------



## theletch1

Hyper_Shadow said:


> I'd go for an 'argument of sensei'. Stick more than one teacher in a room and what happens??? Lots of disagreement.


:lfao:

I haven't had the pleasure of a knock down drag out argument yet.  We generally have a discussion that ends with "Well, let's try it and see what happens."  Generally followed shortly by, "Ow! That hurt like hell so it must be the way it's done."


----------



## Cirdan

Superglue two Sensei together and you got a Soke. In girth at least.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha

One sensei, mwhahaha
Two sensei, mwhahaha
Three sensei mwhahaha


----------

